# EMERGENCY! Bearded Dragon eggs!!



## tigerr (Nov 22, 2012)

My female laid 21 eggs, I didnt even know she was pregnant. I dont have an incubator or vermiculite.
Ive got them in Braplast boxes in the tank, I used the sand from the tank under the eggs and misted them with water

What do I do. I cant get anything till tomorow.

Any advice?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

tigerr said:


> My female laid 21 eggs, I didnt even know she was pregnant. I dont have an incubator or vermiculite.
> Ive got them in Braplast boxes in the tank, I used the sand from the tank under the eggs and misted them with water
> 
> What do I do. I cant get anything till tomorow.
> ...


Has she been with a Male? Second question do you really want to incubate them considering they will cost you a fortune and gain you very little in return.

Liz


----------



## tigerr (Nov 22, 2012)

My female is currently living with the male as I have no other viv for her. Not sure about the eggs, how would I keep them alive?


----------



## tigerr (Nov 22, 2012)

Do I need to wet the sand, ive only squirted them about three times with a small spray bottle.

Will my female be ok, ive fed her 4 locusts. This is the first clutch ive got


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

The way you are for now just make sure they are kept moist by putting a damp kitchen roll over them and warm.. Then you need to get an incubator sorted out asap some vermiculite and tub to put them in.

It maybe worth bearing in mind how much it will cost you to incubate then house 15 odd babies and feed them.. I don't know how much beardies go for now but, I am guessing not as much as it will cost you.

I would if I where you feed up your female too extra calcium as she will more than likely be laying again in 3 wks time. Also you really must invest in another set up for her.

Liz


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

tigerr said:


> Do I need to wet the sand, ive only squirted them about three times with a small spray bottle.
> 
> Will my female be ok, ive fed her 4 locusts. This is the first clutch ive got


yes wet sand. it should hold a hole if u poke ur finger in. and do you give supplements? and imo i would only incubate a couple as they are over bred. they cost a ton to feed too


----------



## tigerr (Nov 22, 2012)

Ill put wet paper over the eggs, i didnt know they were even mating.

Currently dusting the locusts with calcium dust and fed my female 4 locusts. 

Ill look at getting another setup

Thanks for the advice


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

They're male and female, it's inevitable that they'll mate.

Separation really is best for the female, she's likely going to be laying more clutches and the last thing she needs is competition for resources and pestering. Now just go feed her up


----------



## tallyjayne (Apr 29, 2013)

When I incubated my eggs I got very little return for them - I didn't make money at all and I gave away the last few because they were costing too much to keep. 

Mine was in a polysterene box with "floating" boxes with damp vermiculite in. The bottom was heated by a heat mat with a thermostat attached to keep a constant temperature. The "floating" was achieved by bamboo skewers holding the boxes so they didn't overcook. Once they're hatched they need their own viv with all the necessary heating/lighting/food/entertainment(eg ares to climb)/hides. I successfully incubated 16 but one hatchling died young.


----------

